# Furnas Reversing Drum Switch



## Skeetshooter01 (Apr 13, 2011)

The lathe I just bought had a Furnas reversing drum switch that I hooked power up to today!It run the motor in forward rotation. It would not reverse the motor. The power to the switch is 2 conductor with a ground.From the switch to the motor is also 2 conductor w/a ground. The motor is 220v and has 4 wires in the junction box.
Inside of the switch are 4 contact points.Two on the in side and 2 on the out side of the switch.Am I missing a pair of contacts?


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 13, 2011)

You'll need to examine the motor spec plate and confirm that it is in fact reversible first. The give us a diagram of what it shows as to which leads to swap for reverse. Also, look in the switch housing for a diagram there as well. Perhaps a model number from the switch would help too.


----------



## Skeetshooter01 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure of what I am looking for on the motor to determine if it is capable of reversing! Any clues? . The switch is a Furnas reversing drum switch,type J-5.Rated for 5hp ,220-550volts 3 phase.
The motor tag says Wagner Electric Corporation,type RA,1 1/2hp,1750rpm,1 phase,220 volts9.6 amp,cont rating,frame 204,no.c2b
there are a bunch of wiring diagrams inside the cover of the switch but are pretty well worn away.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skeetshooter01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Uploading some pictures of the switch right now.There are only 4 contact fingers in the switch. I agree that it may be missing a couple finger contacts.
Called Hubbell to see about getting two additional contacts. They said that they were sold as part of a rebuild kit.Price of the rebuild kit? $150.00 ! They look like brass and carbon but they may as well be gold! WOW!


----------



## Skeetshooter01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Pictures:


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 14, 2011)

You NEED those 2 missing contacts to make the switch work. Looks like it is new switch or rebuild kit time.

I posted a PDF showing the most common wiring diagrams in this topic. 
http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?topic=1250.0


----------



## Skeetshooter01 (Apr 15, 2011)

There is a reverse on the lathe isn't there?


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 15, 2011)

The reverse on the lathe is not for the spindle. 

The spindle is only reversed by the motor, everything after the spindle such as the carriage feeds and such can be reversed if available on the lathe.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 15, 2011)

The switch as you currently have it COULD be used to reverse a DC motor but not an AC motor.


----------



## Skeetshooter01 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gave the switch to the electrician at work. He said thought that he could find some contacts. I also talked with a couple machinists. Before I knew it I walked away with 2 dial indicators and dial indicator magnetic stand. Great bunch of guys I work with!


----------



## Skeetshooter01 (Apr 23, 2011)

I got thinking that I would use the switch as is.(forward only) My thoughts are that you really wouldn't want the motor go in reverse as it would or I should say could turn the chuck off of the spindle.I have reverse on the lathe.
Still need to mount the motor and drum pulley.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 23, 2011)

The option to reverse your spindle is the cutting of metric threads. An Inch lathe when used to cut Metric threads has to be reversed to reset the carriage back to the start position as you can not disengage the half nuts until the threads are done.


----------



## Skeetshooter01 (Apr 24, 2011)

That makes sense!


----------



## mitsue2366 (Apr 24, 2011)

[quote author=pdentrem link=topic=1708.msg11715#msg11715 date=1303616318]
The option to reverse your spindle is the cutting of metric threads. An Inch lathe when used to cut Metric threads has to be reversed to reset the carriage back to the start position as you can not disengage the half nuts until the threads are done.
[/quote]

Or stop your lathe, reverse the feed direction, and restart the spindle to feed back to the start point.


----------

